# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Split from Character Thread

## Umbrasquall

Interesting. Although I have a few questions. 

1. How are these fights to be carried out? By MSN messenger? Or on the forum? 
2. Is this going to one thread that we all post in? 
3. If there is one, what is the overarching storyline? 

Also, BD, do you mind if I move the previous RPs from the DVs archives over here? As they&#39;ve been homeless for quite a while now.  :smiley:

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> Interesting. Although I have a few questions. 
> 
> 1. How are these fights to be carried out? By MSN messenger? Or on the forum? 
> 2. Is this going to one thread that we all post in? 
> 3. If there is one, what is the overarching storyline? 
> 
> Also, BD, do you mind if I move the previous RPs from the DVs archives over here? As they&#39;ve been homeless for quite a while now. [/b]



1- They will be carried out ON THIS FORUM. You post a thread, give it a name, and post.
2- This will be a general discussion and character thread, mostly. No RPing will go on here.
3-Once we all get settled and ready, I will make a board wide storyline that will be stickyed. For now, you can make your own factions, RPs, duels, etc.

By all means, please go ahead and do that&#33;

----------


## Umbrasquall

Cool, thanks for clearing that up. I&#39;m interested in how this will turn out, especially the actual storyline. I&#39;ll think up a character for myself while I&#39;m dreaming tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

I&#39;ll see how this works out.   :smiley:

----------


## Man of Steel

*Companion:* A very intelligent vornskr named Indiana, aka Indy,  whom Kyp raised from a kit.

*Bio:* Kyp was born on Corellia, in a small  town near Kor Vella. Orphaned at the age of 15, he doesn&#39;t speak much  about his past. All that is known is that he joined Luke Skywalker&#39;s  Jedi Academy, stayed long enough to learn all he felt he needed, then  left to be his own man. Since, he has become a bit of a free-lance  smuggler, raised a vornskr from a kit, and made quite a name for  himself throughout the Outer Rim. 

He is reputed to have had some  contact with the Chiss in the past, but it is unclear under what  circumstances. Constantly on the look-out for salvage from large  capital ships, he hopes to repair his cloaked ship on the border of the  Unknown Regions. He had a recent disappearance of several months, what  happened during this time is unknown, but it wasn&#39;t good. He has  returned hardened and colder, less merciful to his enemies, and  stronger in the Force.

_________





Let me know what you think; this is an existing character from a Star Wars board that I edited slightly.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

> *Companion:* A very intelligent vornskr named Indiana, aka Indy,  whom Kyp raised from a kit.
> 
> *Bio:* Kyp was born on Corellia, in a small  town near Kor Vella. Orphaned at the age of 15, he doesn&#39;t speak much  about his past. All that is known is that he joined Luke Skywalker&#39;s  Jedi Academy, stayed long enough to learn all he felt he needed, then  left to be his own man. Since, he has become a bit of a free-lance  smuggler, raised a vornskr from a kit, and made quite a name for  himself throughout the Outer Rim. 
> 
> He is reputed to have had some  contact with the Chiss in the past, but it is unclear under what  circumstances. Constantly on the look-out for salvage from large  capital ships, he hopes to repair his cloaked ship on the border of the  Unknown Regions. He had a recent disappearance of several months, what  happened during this time is unknown, but it wasn&#39;t good. He has  returned hardened and colder, less merciful to his enemies, and  stronger in the Force.
> 
> _________
> Let me know what you think; this is an existing character from a Star Wars board that I edited slightly. 
> [/b]



MoS, it seems fine, I&#39;m just concerned with a slight ovepower. I&#39;ll PM details. Ynot, good for now, I&#39;ll PM you with some ideas/appreciation.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Great. You can make an RP topic if you wish.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Great, both of you. Get to posting!

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

One of the coolest characters yet! Remember though, the gun doesn't mean instant one shot kill!

----------


## Goldney

Ah, did I mention the magic bullets that explode inside them and turn the person into a ghost who is under the attacker's command. Also the bullets never miss. Overpowered much?

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Yeah...

Thats why I use melee weapons more, easier.

----------


## Umbrasquall

There is a certain coolness of a sniper though.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

Yeah, but it's kinda hard to say..
"Umm, lawl, wind messed my shot up so I don't get an automatic kill on you.."

----------


## Goldney

That or they were only aiming to wound.

----------


## Goldney

Seeing as BeautifulDreamer has been banned I think we need a new 'moderator' for Arcane Arena.

----------


## Umbrasquall

BD didn't have mod powers in this forum. Just direct technical requests my way from now on. Of course if you guys decide that you need an organizer, then feel free to elect one or something lol.

----------


## Goldney

Alright then, may I suggest Am&#233;. She seems to be fairly active in this forum and also has the added benefit of being a moderator. All in favour say I.

----------


## Man of Steel

Aye!

----------


## Amethyst Star

Squall and I can work together.  He already mentioned it to the admins, so we'll get this taken care of.  :smiley: 

Amethyst Star then went back to enjoying her vacation as much as possible, staring out the wide window at the waves crashing upon the shore.  A rather sizable fly was climbing up the glass, but she was going to head back downstairs anyway, so she decided to let it go.  The day was too nice to think of such trivial things.

----------


## Umbrasquall

I talked to asher, and he just opened up permissions to this forum. Everyone can come in, view, and post in this forum now.

----------


## Goldney

So it's a public forum now? Well maybe that will incite more interest.

----------


## Umbrasquall

Yep, spread the news.  :smiley:

----------


## Goldney

Couldn't Seeker just make an announcement? That would be much easier and everyone would see it.

----------


## Amethyst Star

It'd be a good idea to start a "Character Profile" thread and unless Squall gets to that first, I'll work on that when I come back from my vacation.

 ::D:   *looks out the huge kitchen windows*  I love the ocean!

----------


## Umbrasquall

Kay I moved all the non-character profile threads here. 

I'll be back home in one more week. Then I'm interested in starting a new RP or continuing an old RP with new people.

----------


## Man of Steel

Thanks, Squall. This will make things a lot clearer, especially since this is now an open forum.

----------


## arby

Bout time =P

Perhaps this forum will have more then 1 post per month now.. XD

It'd be best to make some clear ground rules now. Otherwise problems will probably ensue.

----------


## Goldney

Those rules okay?

----------


## Goldney

Those people who have posted in the Character thread and have active characters, can you get active? I don't want to sound rude but this forum is dying, some more people need to make Duelling threads. Hopefully that will attract a little more interest and therefore improve the forum.

(PS. Apologies for double-posting but there was no other way to do this)

----------


## Man of Steel

Sorry I've been slow to respond, goldney, this past two weeks has been really busy for me. I'm typing up a post in our duel now.

----------


## Goldney

Not you Man of Steel, I think you've done a valiant effort, it's the others who have made characters and haven't used them I was referring to.

----------

